# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa de Cabanelas 9mar2010

## manuelra

Ver vídeo de la presa de Cabanelas.

----------


## FEDE

Como siempre me sorpendes, con otra bonita imagen Manuelra, gracias amigo y un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto preciosa manuelra :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola Manuelra.
¿Dónde venden esas postales tan hermosas? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## santy

Menudo sitio más bonito :Smile: 
gracias por la foto y un saludo.

----------


## manuelra

Me encanta que os gusten mis fotos, gracias

----------

